# How long have you been waiting?



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

:googly:just a shot while I was trying to figure out placement for a servo and pneumatic. I got this idea for a shot to have fun with...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's cute, vista


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It felt like that when I was trying to get Verizon to fix our phones.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

we all feel like this at one time or another and as I was posing him it came to me that he speaks for all of us... Anyway it was fun and now back to getting him animated...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Funny! I totally see that being part of your display. Just need to find a way to keep the laptop from walking away...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! Love how his head is forward (how'd you do that?) 
and the glasses


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

And he has an underbite - nice... Thats my new desktop at the office


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, true too. I like it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats a good one, and unfortunately all too often true.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

This is nice! Thanks for sharing! We can all relate with that pic.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a wire around his spine and around a spoke o the chair. 
The head kind of flops around a little so the angle is the way it is. If yours has the bolt through the spin and out the head, then try lossening that a bit.
This Bucky has seen better days and he belongs to the guy who owns the haunt (not me) I'm only animating him for him. I did get the prop 1 running the servo in the arm to make it look like he is writing in a journal but I had to quit on the pneumatic since I had trouble with the code...

I'll try to post a few more pics when we get his scene finished.
Vista


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice. he speaks for all of us. great work!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, I just need a good video camera and I'll get you a short vid of him in the scene. He doesn't have a laptop there though. he just is sitting at a table in the bowels of his sunken ship or maybe it's grounded in a seaward cave.. Writing a letter to his beloved... and the damn postal carrier won't come and get it..!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> Funny! I totally see that being part of your display. Just need to find a way to keep the laptop from walking away...


make a cardboard one - borrow one from a furniture store - or pick up a trash one on ebay or a thrift store. Make friends with IT at work and see if they can get you a broken one buy then food and they will take care of you.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*Waiting how long?*

I love the idea but I'll have to do it in my own haunt since this guy is in a haunt in Downtown Salem. but I like your ideas.

Vista


----------

